# San diego, California



## niki7254 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hello, 

I was looking for a timeshare for 2 adults and 2 children in San Diego near Seaworld in the last week of July or first week of August 2015.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 27, 2015)

Good luck.  I think San Diego during the summer is going to be hard to find.  You might want to check vrbo.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 27, 2015)

There is a 1 BR in Solana Beach for earlier July for $700. Sometimes you gotta take what you can get. It's in Last Minute Rentals. Agree about the VRBO if needs are not flexible.


----------



## niki7254 (Jun 28, 2015)

Thank you for the info.


----------



## ronandjoan (Jun 29, 2015)

also try airbnb and check for  full apt
often cheaper than vrbo without so many added fees


----------



## ivorius007 (Jul 3, 2015)

[_ Advertising/soliciting is not permitted in the discussion forums.  To contact the poster directly, click on their name at the left end of their post to see any available contact options. _ - mg]


----------

